# Need help with this party!!



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi everyone

I really really need some advice about a party my sister and her boyfriends are having on the 18th of September. 

Right I thought it was just a party, full of booze and dancing.. But no, they cant be that simple.... They are having a rubix cube party... Yes I hadnt heard of one either!

Everyone has to dress in the colours of a rubix cube, you have to wear all 6 colours... And by the end of the night you will be in one colour because you have swapped with everyone else... Mmmm, great if your a size 10, but old lard ass here isnt!! Just a few sizes bigger I might add...    

I really want to go and join in because it does sound fun, but I am panicing about it... Whatever I have to go out and buy a complete outfit from good old primark, because no one is wearing my decent clothes. 

So what would you do, count yourself out because your 'larger' then a size 10? Or just go for it and look for others of a simpler statur? 


Natalie xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I would have the same dilema Hun

I would wear all six of the colours and tell everyone you have no need to swap
anything as you are already the perfect rubix cube


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I'd have the same worries too Natalie 

But I reckon I have the answer for you .... a rubik's cube has 6 colors yes? So wear a red hat, a green scarf, an orange glove, a yellow glove, a blue sock and a white sock! You can swap all of those with out any embarrassment at all  What d'you think?! 

B xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I like your thinking B!!! Very very good idea... 
Thanks ladies, I will let you know how it goes...   

Natalie xxxx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

How was the party?


----------

